# Good News - and quite a coincidence!



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok, so I was in the local pet supply store buying food for Molly, and I see this mother and daughter with a white dog. He looked like a Hav, but I wasn't positive, and they looked like they just got him. I didn't say anything, but then when they were leaving I heard them say "C'mon Buddy!" So I yelled to them, "Excuse me--is that Buddy from Canine Couture?" They of course looked at me like I was totally nuts! I told them the story, that I have a Hav and the groomer contacted me, etc. etc. Apparently, they just picked him up and were buying him all his goodies--he came with nothing--not even a leash!

Anyway, he was a cutie! So much bigger than Molly! I'd say he was probably 16 lbs. I tried to pet him, but he was very shy. Probably so confused, poor thing!

I couldn't believe the coincidence that I just happened to be there!! 

So, hopefully this is the happy ending to this sad story--sorry to anyone who was interested and missed out, and thank you to all for your help and info!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh what a great happy ending!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is fabulous!! I hope Buddy is happy and well taken care of!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's good news! Did you give her the forum address? It would be a great resource for her and we'd love to meet another HAv owner!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

good buddy said:


> That's good news! Did you give her the forum address? It would be a great resource for her and we'd love to meet another HAv owner!


I didn't because I think she thought I was completely nuts as it was! I didn't want her to think I was some sort of extremist! :croc:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lulubella said:


> I didn't because I think she thought I was completely nuts as it was! I didn't want her to think I was some sort of extremist! :croc:


Ah hahahaha!! I would probably do the same thing!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You should leave the URL with a short note at the groomers. She'll most likely get in touch with the groomer again to let them know how they're doing.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh what a fabulous story - love happy endings.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay!!! How wonderful he is going to be taken care of.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow...for you to run into Buddy. What a small world.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: Yep, we are a bunch of Havanese extremists! I love this Forum!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a great story...yay!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for him. Hopefully now he'll get the love he always deserved. I'm also happy for me. I was trying to figure out how to make room for yet another. A friend of mine came to my house last night to help me fix something. He hadn't been here for awhile and wasn't aware of the addition of Bailey to the mix. Before he left he said "pretty soon you'll be needing an ark." ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

pjewel said:


> He hadn't been here for awhile and wasn't aware of the addition of Bailey to the mix. Before he left he said "pretty soon you'll be needing an ark." ound:


Oh that's a good one Geri. Do you think you and I will find a lumber store that will give us a quantity discount even though we are on opposite sides of the country? I'm going to need an ark here soon too. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm happy to read that pup has a home now.:thumb:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> ound: Yep, *we are a bunch of Havanese extremists!* I love this Forum!


Hmmmmm! A new T-shirt :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow Susan, it is a small world. I'm glad he got a good home


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Susan, were you able to tell her about the forum and what a great resource it is for Hav owners? Maybe you can get in touch with the family through your groomer.


----------

